# Stylus Magazine offer



## ashaw (May 11, 2010)

Nancy is working on the 2011 annual.  She  offering the smaller professional pen makers a page in the annual.  The Ad will be the size of a business card.  She need at least 20 pen makers for this to happen.  The cost is $250.00.
Her email address is nolson@finelifemedia.com .   Let her know if you are interested.



Alan


----------



## ed4copies (May 11, 2010)

Thanks for bringing this to our attention, Alan!!

Is Nancy willing to share with us (publicly) the circulation figures, demographics, etc?  Or do we use the contact info for her, so we can evaluate these numbers on a "one-by-one" basis?

Thanks!!


----------



## workinforwood (May 12, 2010)

I would be willing to let you write an article about me for free, or I would write a few pages for you for $250.  I'm not joking either.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (May 12, 2010)

:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:





workinforwood said:


> I would be willing to let you write an article about me for free, or I would write a few pages for you for $250. I'm not joking either.


----------



## ashaw (May 12, 2010)

Ed
Just like pen world not information on readership.  You have no idea on how many magazines are getting into the hands of people buying pens.  I also know my sales have increased is pen world.  

Alan


----------



## Jgrden (May 13, 2010)

Gotta spend money to make money, right??


----------



## Jgrden (May 13, 2010)

ed4copies said:


> Thanks for bringing this to our attention, Alan!!
> 
> Is Nancy willing to share with us (publicly) the circulation figures, demographics, etc?  Or do we use the contact info for her, so we can evaluate these numbers on a "one-by-one" basis?
> 
> Thanks!!


Me Too:biggrin:


----------



## ed4copies (May 13, 2010)

John and anyone else who may know,

I THOUGHT there was a law regarding circulation figures.  Every major magazine has to publish their circulation, yet the pen mags seem to think they can sell advertising space and hide their actual distribution.

Any comments???


----------



## TheRealSmith (May 13, 2010)

I would be inerested to know the numbers too. And also interested in placing an ad.


Dan
Burlieve it or Knot


----------



## ed4copies (May 13, 2010)

To ME, $250 for a business card size ad seems pricey. 

But, at 25000 distribution, it's only a penny a "potential viewer".  With 250 distribution, its a buck.  Somewhere between the two is a reasonable investment.  Would be NICE to KNOW.


----------



## Jgrden (May 13, 2010)

TheRealSmith said:


> I would be inerested to know the numbers too. And also interested in placing an ad.
> 
> 
> Dan
> Burlieve it or Knot


Me too..


----------



## workinforwood (May 14, 2010)

I would be interested in seeing a whole display of Jeff Powell Dragon Pens on the cover of Stylus Magazine.  Or how about a set of 3 different colored Leaf Pens?  That would sell magazines! The story could be about good old American ingenuity..bringin it back to the people..one man, one shop, living the dream!  A fall issue would be perfect for me.


----------



## ldb2000 (May 14, 2010)

So Jeff , when are they coming to widen the doorways in your shop ? :tongue::biggrin:


----------



## andyk (May 14, 2010)

You also need to take into consideration ad placement. Sounds like anybody buying the ad would be all lumped together on 1 - 2 pages of business card sized ads. Hence the requirement for a certain number of ads. While it would still be an ad there wouldn't be one that stood out. Somethng like that many people tend to just glance over and not pay a lot of attention.


----------



## witz1976 (May 14, 2010)

Ed, I found their distribution info by going to their website, click the about us section, then downloaded their media kit.  Here is some brief info and demographics.

Average Age – 42
Male / Female – 58%/42%
Married – 72%
Median Annual Income - $166,000
Average Time Spent Reading Stylus – 3.5 hours
Readers Who Own More than 20 Luxury Writing Instruments - 64%
Readers Who Share Stylus Magazine With Others - 77%
Readers Who Save Stylus Magazine for Reference - 81%
Readers Who Consider Themselves Collectors - 57%

magazine circulation
As Stylus begins its fourth year, circulation has increased
to 46,000 per issue. It is distributed worldwide via
subscription and is available in over 2,300 media outlets,
including Barnes & Noble, Borders and Waldenbooks. It
may also be purchased through luxury pen retailers and
jewelers around the globe.

I found there was some contradicting info as in the about us section it was written that Stylus has a 100,000 member audience, yet they only sell to 46% of this audience.  Seems odd?

BTW a 1/3 page add is $2256 for a 1 time ad, oh plus $50 a proof.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Jgrden (May 14, 2010)

Well Dan, that is what we were looking for. This makes it sound like $250.00 is a pretty good deal. That is $5,000.00 per page for the magazine.


----------



## ed4copies (May 14, 2010)

Brilliant work, Dan!!!!!

And I agree with John, sounds like a bargain.  But, I also agree it will be difficult to be seen in an "eight up" or "ten up" business card alignment.

Probably worth a shot though!!!

Thanks again Dan!!!!


----------



## ashaw (May 14, 2010)

Nancy has just offered a 1 full page ad for $1,000.00.  That is a better deal than the 250.00 when your ad will be seen for 1 year.  Thanks Dan the information.


----------



## TheRealSmith (May 14, 2010)

Alan,

Sounds great please count me in if it happens. I also sent an email to Nancy too.


Thanks,
Dan

Burlieve it or Knot
www.therealsmith.com/pens


----------



## Rfturner (May 14, 2010)

That sounds like it would be a great investment if I had the money


----------



## 2cor520 (May 14, 2010)

ed4copies said:


> I THOUGHT there was a law regarding circulation figures.  Every major magazine has to publish their circulation, yet the pen mags seem to think they can sell advertising space and hide their actual distribution.



Just to let you know magazines do not have to supply circulation numbers.  For magazines that have advertising, most have an independant company audit thier numbers so the potential advertisers know that they are correct.

I spent some time working for some woodworking magazines.


----------



## 2cor520 (May 14, 2010)

btw how do you quote a prev. message correctly?


----------



## witz1976 (May 14, 2010)

Now THAT is a bargain...especially when thier full page ad lists 1x @ $4960!! 




ashaw said:


> Nancy has just offered a 1 full page ad for $1,000.00. That is a better deal than the 250.00 when your ad will be seen for 1 year. Thanks Dan the information.


----------



## mredburn (May 14, 2010)

2cor520 said:


> btw how do you quote a prev. message correctly?


 
push the little blue quote button in the post that you wish to quote


----------



## 2cor520 (May 14, 2010)

mredburn said:


> push the little blue quote button in the post that you wish to quote



sorry veer off here but did this quote work?


----------



## 2cor520 (May 14, 2010)

How do you quote just a portion of a post?


----------



## ed4copies (May 14, 2010)

2cor520 said:


> How do you quote just a portion of a post?




You very carefully delete the part you DON'T want, making CERTAIN not to delete anything at the beginning or end, within the brackets!!!!


----------



## PR_Princess (May 14, 2010)

2cor520 said:


> btw how do you quote a prev. message correctly?



You are missing the [ at the beginning of    /quote] . If you go back, edit your post and add in the missing bracket the quote should (hopefully) show up in a box.


----------



## 2cor520 (May 14, 2010)

thanks.


----------



## TheRealSmith (Sep 5, 2011)

What ever happened to this offer?


----------



## LanceD (Sep 6, 2011)

Stylus magazine is no longer published.


----------

